# [RESOLU] [Xfce] Xfce4-panel ne démarre plus automatiquement

## _KdZ

'lut  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Xfce4 ne demarre plus automatiquement lors du login, je suis obligé de le lancer (xfce-panel) manuellement et y apparait les lignes suivantes :

```
$ xfce4-panel

(xfce4-notes-plugin:11242): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/background-color" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

(xfce4-notes-plugin:11242): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/skip-taskbar-hint" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

(xfce4-notes-plugin:11242): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/font-description" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

(xfce4-mixer-plugin:11246): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstvideo4linux2.so': libv4l2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error: No running window found

```

Autre chose où sont les logs pour xfce ?

thx  :Wink: Last edited by _KdZ on Mon Oct 12, 2009 8:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Biloute

Tu as quelle version de xfce-extra/xfce4-notes-plugin (il y a la 1.7.0 et la 1.7.1)

Ca donne quoi si tu passes à l'autre version.

Pour info :

```
# emerge =xfce4-notes-plugin-1.7.0
```

----------

## _KdZ

Salut,

je suis en version 1.7.0, je vais le ré-installer nous verrons bien.

Ta commande, le fait de mettre le emerge =PAQUET ça install la version que l'on souhaite ?

Edit : Install terminée en relançant xfce4-panel :

```
$ xfce4-panel

(xfce4-mixer-plugin:12633): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstvideo4linux2.so': libv4l2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(xfce4-notes-plugin:12629): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/background-color" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

(xfce4-notes-plugin:12629): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/skip-taskbar-hint" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

(xfce4-notes-plugin:12629): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/plugins/notes/global/font-description" does not exist on channel "xfce4-panel"

Error: No running window found
```

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que ton utilisateur est bien dans le groupe "plugdev" ? Si non, fais-le, lance xfce4-panel, puis quitte ta session en enregistrant les modifications.

----------

## _KdZ

Effectivement ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

Pour infos à quoi cela est du ? Mon ordis'eteinds souvent brutalement, j'ai un faux contact sur l'alimentation (branchement prise electrique) dessus et il arrive parfois que il ne se recharge plus...

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En cas de crash, il y a des risques de pertes de fichiers sur le filesystem, donc des configurations qui s'écrasent...

Répare ton PC, c'est la seule solution.

----------

## _KdZ

J'suis bon pour encore tout démonter et sortir le fer à souder   :Mad: 

Tous les 30 boots il y a une verif du disk, quelle est cette commande que j pourrais exécuter maintenant par exemple ?

----------

## xaviermiller

des "sync" très régulièrement, mais si le pc est malade, il faut le soigner...

----------

## _KdZ

ok ok , merci  :Wink: 

----------

